# Pets



## Yoshi

Do you have any?
Feel free to post pictures .

Here's my dog:


----------



## Chris

No pets, but a rat lives in or around my back garden. I leave food for it every night.


----------



## Wicked_one

Chris said:


> No pets, but a rat lives in or around my back garden. I leave food for it every night.


:lol:

I have a black bunny  Just got him for my bday. He's tiny and very lovely and he likes to lick my hand Woo hoo! I don't have pics yet, but I'll post as soon as I take some.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Here's a picture of me feeding my manx.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Got three cats, will try and get some pics up.

Really beautiful dog Jan


----------



## Yoshi

emiellucifuge said:


> Got three cats, will try and get some pics up.
> 
> Really beautiful dog Jan


Thanks


----------



## Weston

I don't have a dog companion at the moment, but they make us humans look like barbarians sometimes. Fantastic creatures!


----------



## Edward Elgar

I have a lovely but annoying cat. Unfortunately I can't seem to be able to upload a picture,


----------



## Yoshi

Weston said:


> I don't have a dog companion at the moment, but they make us humans look like barbarians sometimes. Fantastic creatures!


Totally agree.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Chris said:


> No pets, but a rat lives in or around my back garden. I leave food for it every night.




My family has a squirrel! One in particular that we've known for a couple of years, and a few others that live in my backyard. We've tamed them to the point to come up on our deck so we can feed them peanuts.


----------



## Yoshi

Edward Elgar said:


> I have a lovely but annoying cat. Unfortunately I can't seem to be able to upload a picture,


Try uploading on photobucket or some other place and when you get the link, post it like this:









Hope it helps...


----------



## Conor71

Cute thread!  - My Cat.


----------



## Almaviva

Jan said:


> Do you have any?


No, I don't have any, and this is appropriate because I don't even like them. Does it make of me a bad person? I'm under the impression that pet lovers feel that I'm a bad person when they learn that I don't like pets.

I think of myself as a rather nice guy.


----------



## Art Rock

Our Jazz:

Jazz in Paris by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

We also considered calling him Shostakovich before we got him.


----------



## Chris

Almaviva said:


> No, I don't have any, and this is appropriate because I don't even like them. Does it make of me a bad person? I'm under the impression that pet lovers feel that I'm a bad person when they learn that I don't like pets.
> 
> I think of myself as a rather nice guy.


Perfectly respectable. I belong to a natural history forum in which some members are ferociously anti-cat because of the damage they do to wildlife, especially songbirds.

I have several books on British fauna, but my interest in animals doesn't extend to wanting them in the house.


----------



## Tschaikowsky

Beautiful pets .

Our bird, who loves Classical music, sings every time it's playing . Here he is by another of his favorite pass times - the laptop.


----------



## Yoshi

Nice pets everyone 

I like your dog's name Art Rock.



Almaviva said:


> No, I don't have any, and this is appropriate because I don't even like them. Does it make of me a bad person? I'm under the impression that pet lovers feel that I'm a bad person when they learn that I don't like pets.
> 
> I think of myself as a rather nice guy.


Of course it doesn't make you a bad person :lol:.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I have a pet catfish named Godzilla, who you might recall from the "classical music about fish" thread. He's a Sailfin plecostomus. He's about ten or eleven years old.


----------



## Almaviva

Jan said:


> Of course it doesn't make you a bad person :lol:.


But that's the impression we non-pet lovers get.

Sometimes when I take an elevator and someone has a dog there and I kind of try to stay away as much as possible and my distaste shows (although I do my best to hide it), I get some evil looks from the dog's owner. Same thing when I visit someone and there is a dog or a cat, and other guests go crazy saying "oh so cute" and go pet the animal, and I keep my distance - again, I can feel that the owner is not pleased.

I wouldn't ever be capable of mistreating or being cruel to a pet. It's just that I think I have enough to do around the house already to be also cleaning after pets, worrying about their food, hearing them when they make noise and wake me up, taking them to the vet, spending money on them, stuff like this. I also don't like it when they jump on me or touch me with a cold and wet nose. I just find them disruptive and annoying.

One could say - aren't children also like this? Yes, and in addition to all of the above, they also require money for college... :lol: Not to forget that they hate us when they're teenagers while the love of a pet for his/her owner seems to be more stable (at least, as far as dogs are concerned - I believe that cats see their owners as food providers, or a warm place to sleep on top of, period:lol: - I've actually read an essay defending this theory). But I have raised two kids and love them. Pets? Not my thing.

As much as you and others here deny it, I still have the impression that in pet lovers' minds, non-pet lovers = less compassionate or less sensitive persons. And I don't think so (e.g., I'm a rather charitable and compassionate person and I support several worthy causes).

So, tell me, in all sincerity, do you make this equation? Barred extreme cases (that is, those who are cruel to animals, I'd agree that those are bad), do you as a pet lover have at least some fleeting feelings that someone who shows a strong dislike for pets is somehow a less compassionate person?


----------



## Krummhorn

Two cats ... Melvin and Lucy (both are 'fixed', btw)

They are 10 and 11 years old respectively:


----------



## Agatha

Almaviva said:


> No I don't even like them...


you just don't know how to cook them properly 



Almaviva said:


> But that's the impression we non-pet lovers get..


I might be wrong, but pet lovers are so consumed by love for their pets, they hardly notice that someone doesn't love them as much as they do. They don't really care if you love them or not. So don't worry about that.


----------



## Yoshi

Almaviva said:


> But that's the impression we non-pet lovers get.
> 
> Sometimes when I take an elevator and someone has a dog there and I kind of try to stay away as much as possible and my distaste shows (although I do my best to hide it), I get some evil looks from the dog's owner. Same thing when I visit someone and there is a dog or a cat, and other guests go crazy saying "oh so cute" and go pet the animal, and I keep my distance - again, I can feel that the owner is not pleased.
> 
> I wouldn't ever be capable of mistreating or being cruel to a pet. It's just that I think I have enough to do around the house already to be also cleaning after pets, worrying about their food, hearing them when they make noise and wake me up, taking them to the vet, spending money on them, stuff like this. I also don't like it when they jump on me or touch me with a cold and wet nose. I just find them disruptive and annoying.
> 
> One could say - aren't children also like this? Yes, and in addition to all of the above, they also require money for college... :lol: Not to forget that they hate us when they're teenagers while the love of a pet for his/her owner seems to be more stable (at least, as far as dogs are concerned - I believe that cats see their owners as food providers, or a warm place to sleep on top of, period:lol: - I've actually read an essay defending this theory). But I have raised two kids and love them. Pets? Not my thing.
> 
> As much as you and others here deny it, I still have the impression that in pet lovers' minds, non-pet lovers = less compassionate or less sensitive persons. And I don't think so (e.g., I'm a rather charitable and compassionate person and I support several worthy causes).
> 
> So, tell me, in all sincerity, do you make this equation? Barred extreme cases (that is, those who are cruel to animals, I'd agree that those are bad), do you as a pet lover have at least some fleeting feelings that someone who shows a strong dislike for pets is somehow a less compassionate person?


I understand... actually in my case it's the opposite. I love pets but I kinda dislike kids :lol:.
When I go to someone's house I might go play with their pets, but if they have a kid I keep my distance. I always get an excuse when someone asks me to hold their baby... because there's no way I'm going to do it. Oh dear... now THIS sounds like I'm a bad person :lol:.

And I'll say the same thing that you said about pets. I obviously would never hurt a child and it revolts me when people do that... but I still know that I never want to have kids. I try to hide that as much as possible so people won't tell me that I'm a terrible person, but it's so difficult!

I honestly don't know what other pet lovers feel about that, but I don't judge people because of it. If you had pets and mistreated them or you were an animal abuser then yes I would probably judge you.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Almaviva, it doesnt mean your a bad person, you seem quite the opposite to me!
It might mean you are slightly out of touch with nature? You live in a big city, animals help people connect with nature. 
Also psychologically they reduce stress levels.

If cats really do see us as handy resting spots and food providers thats fine, but the benefits to a human is still the same. We can fool ourselves into thinking that they really love us.
And ive read scientific studies which suggest that domesticated cats remain in a state of 'kittenhood' well into their older years and see their owners as their parents.


----------



## Hazel

Such beautiful animals. Only pet-lovers know what they do for the human spirit. There is something special there that nothing/no one else can give us. And letting go is heart-rending. When I had to put my last cat down after her stroke, I swore "never again". I can't deal with that any more. I just love everyone else's pets.

As for the damage cats do in nature, don't all animals (or most) do the same? It's the food chain, isn't it? We don't like it but we can't condemn it. I never let my cats roam. That protected both the cats and their potential victims.

Everyone, give an extra petting to your pet today.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes unfortunately the fact that we artifically raise the numbers of cats by giving them treatments and protecting them is dangerous for other small wildlife i.e. Birds.

Everyone make your pets overweigh


----------



## starry

emiellucifuge said:


> We can fool ourselves into thinking that they really love us.


But they can love, at least if they are treated well many would. I like mongrel pets more as they can be more individual, after all we wouldn't think of breeding people to just exaggerate certain traits would we? I don't like dog shows and the whole mentality that seems to show.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yeah I think they can too, but even if they really dont then it shouldnt matter because they still act like they do.


----------



## emiellucifuge

We wouldnt selectively breed humans but we do it to cows, pigs, goats, sheep to maximise meat/milk/wool yields.


----------



## Hazel

God gave humans laps so cats would have a nice bed to sleep in.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Latest picture of our squirrel. See the chip in the ear? That's how we can differentiate her from the other squirrels.


----------



## starry

emiellucifuge said:


> We wouldnt selectively breed humans but we do it to cows, pigs, goats, sheep to maximise meat/milk/wool yields.


They aren't pets they are bred for consumption, different thing altogether. Pets that are just bred to look like something for some fashion accessory purpose I don't think are right. Though I think we shouldn't make any animal suffer more than is necessary even if they are bred for consumption.


----------



## emiellucifuge

starry said:


> . Though I think we shouldn't make any animal suffer more than is necessary even if they are bred for consumption.


Well that lines been crossed...


----------



## Hazel

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Latest picture of our squirrel. See the chip in the ear? That's how we can differentiate her from the other squirrels.


"Let me in out of the cold, please?"


----------



## Argus

I'm with Almaviva here. The idea of having animal around the house doesn't really appeal to me.

I can tolerate most pets but I especially dislike dogs. Well, not really the dogs, but the owners. Guide dogs, sniffer dogs, sheep dogs or any kind of dog that has a 'job' I can give a bit of leeway to the owner and I'm fine with them being kept as pets.

I don't appreciate some dog slavering on me. I hate going to a dog owners house and having to wallow in that horrible dog smell. I don't like stepping in dogshit. If the owners can prevent these kind of things as best they can, then I'm cool with that.

The two worst things however are

1. People who own big killer dogs who bark like hell at you, and the owner says something like 'Don't worry. He/she's a softie that wouldn't hurt a fly'. They can **** right off.

2. People who treat their dogs like children. Even worse if they can't empathise with people who don't share their disturbing psychological projections. I have some sympathy if. for medical reasons, they are unable to have children themselves, but they could either adopt or get a less annoying animal.

South Korea has the right idea about dogs.












starry said:


> But they can love, at least if they are treated well many would. I like mongrel pets more as they can be more individual*, after all we wouldn't think of breeding people to just exaggerate certain traits would we?*


You sure about that?


----------



## Chris

Argus, after that last post I think you can forget any ambitions about standing for Parliament 

...and the South Korea bit made me feel hungry


----------



## sospiro

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Latest picture of our squirrel. See the chip in the ear? That's how we can differentiate her from the other squirrels.


What a fabulous photo. That's the sort of pet I like, one which is wild but is willing to occasionally overcome its fear in return for food.

I lived in Uganda when I was a child & my brother & I kept chameleons as 'pets'. We'd 'capture' one from the garden & it would live on the curtains for a few days (they move _very very slowly_). We'd take it outside & feed it on fat blue-bottle flies & give it a drink from under a dripping tap. Then Mum would get fed up of finding it her sewing basket so that one would be 'liberated' back to the garden. A few days later we'd get another one.

As far as conventional pets are concerned I've never had one & don't really think I'm missing out.

Owners who regard themselves as the pet's mommy and daddy make me cringe.


----------



## dmg

Here's Bear:










I also HAD 4 zebra finches. Now I have 7 or 8, thanks to one of the pairs hatching 3 or 4 brand new squeaklings!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

dmg said:


> I also HAD 4 zebra finches. Now I have 7 or 8, thanks to one of the pairs hatching 3 or 4 brand new squeaklings!


lol I thought you were going to say "We HAD 4 zebra finches. Until the cat got them." I guess it's the opposite.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Nobody has yet mentioned the ideal pet, which I have: the aquarium. It's a beautiful world of its own, where a large aquarium (as pictured) that is perfectly maintained houses its fish and plant life, imitating nature. Way better than dogs and cats, which I do not have and not keen on.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Nobody has yet mentioned the ideal pet, which I have: the aquarium. It's a beautiful world of its own, where a large aquarium (as pictured) that is perfectly maintained houses its fish and plant life, imitating nature. Way better than dogs and cats, which I do not have and not keen on.


Someone who agreed with you.


----------



## Almaviva

Agatha said:


> you just don't know how to cook them properly


This made me laugh hard.:lol:
But I guess that after Argus' disgusting picture, so much for that.:lol:

Here are some more thoughts on this:

Cats can be extremely beautiful animals. They seem to be less attention-seeking and less disruptive than dogs so if I had to have a pet I think I'd go for a cat. Hm... or maybe not. They do shed a lot and scratch furniture. And that litter smell...

OK, so, a fish tank.

Big dogs can be majestic, beautiful, and dignified. Small yapping jumping dogs I can't stand.

But ultimately it's all good as long as their owners don't try to impose them on others, don't judge others for not liking them, and don't go *too* overboard with the whole "they are persons" thing.

I do see that they can be beneficial. Studies show that pet owners live longer.

As for contact with nature, sorry... thanks but no, thanks.

My idea of going out and enjoying nature is a five-star hotel with perfect and silent climat control, no bugs, indoor heated pool, and a fancy restaurant. Where is the nature? Well, in the menu at the restaurant.


----------



## tdc

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Nobody has yet mentioned the ideal pet, which I have: the aquarium. It's a beautiful world of its own, where a large aquarium (as pictured) that is perfectly maintained houses its fish and plant life, imitating nature. Way better than dogs and cats, which I do not have and not keen on.


I agree that is an ideal set up for a pet(s), oh and nice thumbnail picture, it was taken on 2/22/ at 2:22.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Almaviva said:


> As for contact with nature, sorry... thanks but no, thanks.
> 
> My idea of going out and enjoying nature is a five-star hotel with perfect and silent climat control, no bugs, indoor heated pool, and a fancy restaurant. Where is the nature? Well, in the menu at the restaurant.


damn... I feel almost sorry for you. People often forget that we are organisms that originate from the natural world like everything else. Urbanization only occured in a rrlatively recent period.

Theres nothing quite like the outdoors. To each his own.


----------



## starry

Almaviva said:


> This made me laugh hard.:lol:
> But I guess that after Argus' disgusting picture, so much for that.:lol:
> 
> Here are some more thoughts on this:
> 
> Cats can be extremely beautiful animals. They seem to be less attention-seeking and less disruptive than dogs so if I had to have a pet I think I'd go for a cat. Hm... or maybe not. They do shed a lot and scratch furniture. And that litter smell...
> 
> OK, so, a fish tank.
> 
> Big dogs can be majestic, beautiful, and dignified. Small yapping jumping dogs I can't stand.
> 
> But ultimately it's all good as long as their owners don't try to impose them on others, don't judge others for not liking them, and don't go *too* overboard with the whole "they are persons" thing.
> 
> I do see that they can be beneficial. Studies show that pet owners live longer.
> 
> As for contact with nature, sorry... thanks but no, thanks.
> 
> My idea of going out and enjoying nature is a five-star hotel with perfect and silent climat control, no bugs, indoor heated pool, and a fancy restaurant. Where is the nature? Well, in the menu at the restaurant.


I've never found cats to be as friendly as dogs. Dogs see you as part of their pack and just seem more communicative and reciprocative. Dogs can actually be more friendly and loving than some people.


----------



## Almaviva

emiellucifuge said:


> If cats really do see us as handy resting spots and food providers thats fine, but the benefits to a human is still the same. We can fool ourselves into thinking that they really love us.
> *And ive read scientific studies which suggest that domesticated cats remain in a state of 'kittenhood' well into their older years and see their owners as their parents*.


A friend of mine has cats and is interested in knowing the study you're talking about. Do you have a link or a reference?


----------



## science

emiellucifuge said:


> damn... I feel almost sorry for you. People often forget that we are organisms that originate from the natural world like everything else. Urbanization only occured in a rrlatively recent period.
> 
> Theres nothing quite like the outdoors. To each his own.


I agree with this, and I am a nature lover too.

I do understand the other poster's point: comfort is a wonderful thing! But there's something psychologically healthy about away from the city.

Just thinking about this post has put a bit of wanderlust in me. I need the warm weather to come!


----------



## Yoshi

I also like dogs more than cats. I had some bad experiences with cats :lol:. Dogs in general are more loving creatures that always seem happy to see their owner no matter what.


----------



## Hazel

Jan said:


> I also like dogs more than cats. I had some bad experiences with cats :lol:. Dogs in general are more loving creatures that always seem happy to see their owner no matter what.


Cats are smarter than dogs. Dogs just say "yes sir" when you say "sit". Cats are too smart to let us humans even think we can train them. They just say "whenever I am ready".

People train dogs. Cats train people. :lol:


----------



## emiellucifuge

Everyone is biased on cats vs dogs.

I will explain why I prefer cats.

They look after themselves, they are territorial so defend your house and know where home is, they do their own excercise, they can fit through a catflap, they are very intelligent and agile, they still have a large degree of attachment to their 'bosses' (like I said we might actually be considered their parents), they are light enough to pick and up and move when youve had enough, they can sleep on your bed without dirtying everything, when they lick you a towel isnt required, its possible to learn their body language and communicate with them - yes they will actually respond, try squinting your eyes when you make eye-contact and if (s)hes in a good mood she should squint back - its their way of saying hello.

Alma - I will try and find it, its on the internet somewhere.


----------



## starry

Dogs can actually be quite clever, and I suppose some cats are not that intelligent. It's very much possible to communicate with many dogs, they will actually listen more than some cats would. Dogs also have an attachment to their houses, but they give as well as take as far as affection is concerned. They are loyal and can be a great deal of fun too as they like playing often.


----------



## Hazel

emiellucifuge said:


> Everyone is biased on cats vs dogs.
> 
> I will explain why I prefer cats.
> 
> They look after themselves, they are territorial so defend your house and know where home is, they do their own excercise, they can fit through a catflap, they are very intelligent and agile, they still have a large degree of attachment to their 'bosses' (like I said we might actually be considered their parents), they are light enough to pick and up and move when youve had enough, they can sleep on your bed without dirtying everything, when they lick you a towel isnt required, its possible to learn their body language and communicate with them - yes they will actually respond, try squinting your eyes when you make eye-contact and if (s)hes in a good mood she should squint back - its their way of saying hello.
> 
> Alma - I will try and find it, its on the internet somewhere.


And you do not have to walk them twice a day in a blizzard or downpour. You can go to work without worrying as to whether they are barking all day to annoy the neighbors. Although I'll qualify that last. I remember two Siamese cats who could be heard meowing two stories up from their basement hideaway.


----------



## starry

You can get good exercise with dogs.


----------



## Yoshi

Hazel said:


> Cats are smarter than dogs. Dogs just say "yes sir" when you say "sit". Cats are too smart to let us humans even think we can train them. They just say "whenever I am ready". :lol:


Cats are probably thinking: "What are you doing you silly human? Don't just stand there... feed me!" :devil:

I think dogs can be really loyal aswell... when I was younger I had a dog which I never trained. My main hobbie was playing outside with it, and it got so used to my company that it wouldn't need a leash. 
One day my cousin came over and he randomly tapped my shoulder while talking to me. My dog immediatly barked at him. My cousin found it amusing that my dog wanted to 'protect me'. So, he decided to push me as a joke. Few seconds later he was up the street running from my dog that was trying to bite him :lol:.


----------



## sospiro

Chameleons don't make any noise at all except the occasional hiss when they get angry or during mating. And they don't need any exercise.


----------



## starry

They can have good memory as well. I knew a dog that I hadn't seen for quite some time. At first she didn't recognise me but a sniff of my hand and she knew immediately and was then very welcoming and happy to see me.


----------



## Argus

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Nobody has yet mentioned the ideal pet, which I have: the aquarium. It's a beautiful world of its own, where a large aquarium (as pictured) that is perfectly maintained houses its fish and plant life, imitating nature. Way better than dogs and cats, which I do not have and not keen on.


What's this. Me, agreeing with Almaviva and HC in the same thread, with my reputation.

I don't have any fish but my father has a small tank and his brother has a nice koi carp pool at the end of his garden. There's some kind of Zen-like profundity to fish in tanks. Their whole life is just swimming around a tiny body of water.

As for the cats/dogs thing, one of my mates has a couple of cats, and he says the difference between the two animals is that as a dog owner, you are his master and there is a clear heirarchical arrangement in place, whereas to a cat you're just a human who feeds and looks after him, the cat is the master.


----------



## Yoshi

I love fish, there's something very relaxing about watching them swim around in a tank. Unfortunately I gave up from having them at home...
I have this feeling that the pet shop was selling sick fish tho, because I remember buying one and 2 days after finding it dead.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Argus said:


> As for the cats/dogs thing, one of my mates has a couple of cats, and he says the difference between the two animals is that as a dog owner, you are his master and there is a clear heirarchical arrangement in place, whereas to a cat you're just a human who feeds and looks after him, the cat is the master.


It may seem like that but its untrue.

Look into a cats eyes and will avert them eventually, this is a sign of submission - there are others proofs also. A hierarchy exists, but felines (barring Lions) have looser social structures than canines anyway.


----------



## Argus

emiellucifuge said:


> It may seem like that but its untrue.
> 
> Look into a cats eyes and will avert them eventually, this is a sign of submission - there are others proofs also. A hierarchy exists, but felines (barring Lions) have looser social structures than canines anyway.


----------



## dmg

I always found cats to be more affectionate and loving than dogs. Not sure why the consensus seems to be the opposite.


----------



## Almaviva

Argus said:


> What's this. *Me, agreeing with Almaviva* and HC in the same thread, with my reputation.


Hey, I'm not your enemy. I don't know if you read my last post to you about that "troll" thing in that Bad Opera thread, I said something to the effect of "OK, I'll relax, give you the benefit of the doubt, pay more attention to your threads," etc. It was my way of taking back what I had said.

We only disagree in the matter of opera being rubbish or not... It doesn't mean we can't agree on other things.:tiphat:

Don't mind my rants about this. I'm just a little too passionate about opera. But I harbor no hard feelings against you at all.


----------



## Almaviva

emiellucifuge said:


> damn... I feel almost sorry for you. People often forget that we are organisms that originate from the natural world like everything else. Urbanization only occured in a rrlatively recent period.
> 
> Theres nothing quite like the outdoors. To each his own.


emiellucifuge, you don't need to feel sorry for me, what I said was a bit of a hyperbole. I'm not *that* alienated from the great outdoors, and do enjoy some hikes in the woods and trips to lakes and mountains and national parks - sometimes. It's just a question of priorities and what I like most.

I have lived almost all my life in really big cities, 5 million inhabitants and up, and yes, I like urban life. But currently I live in a small metropolitan area in a rather suburban setting, calm and peaceful; I have a nice backyard with trees and woods behind it, flowers, plants, bushes, squirrels... It's not as bad as I made it sound.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Almaviva said:


> emiellucifuge, you don't need to feel sorry for me, what I said was a bit of a hyperbole. I'm not *that* alienated from the great outdoors, and do enjoy some hikes in the woods and trips to lakes and mountains and national parks - sometimes. It's just a question of priorities and what I like most.
> 
> I have lived almost all my life in really big cities, 5 million inhabitants and up, and yes, I like urban life. But currently I live in a small metropolitan area in a rather suburban setting, calm and peaceful; I have a nice backyard with trees and woods behind it, flowers, plants, bushes, squirrels... It's not as bad as I made it sound.


Phew!!!


----------



## Chasman

Leo and Bubba:










Tess doesn't like having her picture taken.


----------



## science

Edit: Sorry, this was meant to be a harmless joke, but I realize now that it could offend cat-lovers...

If you saw it, please don't take it seriously!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Everything has to eat!

Were probably worse, we eat too much, waste too much and keep our animals in bad conditions before we do so.


----------



## ada123

Great to read this all.. thanks for sharing this all information here..


----------



## Igneous01

i guess im the only one here who treats my dog as a person if you will. I used to have 2 dogs (pitbull and Pomeranian-papillon) and as much as people like to criticize pitbulls for being savage beasts, they really arent - mine was adorable, liked to run around and play, liked socializing with our family (and i really mean it by socializing, shed growl or bark and point to what she wants or what she thought) and was well trained. She came out of an abusive home from her previous owner, but thankfully she lived a happy life with us. But its too bad she got cancer and had to be put down - i think i could go to say that she had more humility than most people do  My other dog is just as nice, but not as unique as she was - but i love them both and cherish them.

Perhaps im just being extreme, but i never considered my dogs as pets - more like part of the family.


----------



## Pieck

1 dog 18 cats and I hibridized a human with a canary and that's what came out of it


----------



## Hazel

We Were Kittens Once, and Young
I grew up, but my cats got old.
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/23/we-were-kittens-once-and-young/?nl=opinion&emc=tya2


----------



## Almaviva

Hazel said:


> Like ""J'ai dit qu'il ne suffisait pas d'entendre la musique, mais qu'il fallait encore la voir" (Stravinsky)"?


No, it's not the same case, because my signature is not "a long exchange between members." Besides, Stravinsky said it in French, and it would lose a bit in translation.


----------



## Hazel

Almaviva said:


> No, it's not the same case, because my signature is not "a long exchange between members." Besides, Stravinsky said it in French, and it would lose a bit in translation.


But, I would really like to know what it says.


----------



## Art Rock

Our dog, Jazz:


Jazz in Paris by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## sospiro

This is Dolby & I wish he was mine but he isn't ...



... he belongs to John Relyea

But I don't think it's fair to have a pet when I'm out all day - I suppose I could get a goldfish


----------



## emiellucifuge

Even a cat would work. Feed it onCe a day, get a catflap.


----------



## sospiro

emiellucifuge said:


> Even a cat would work. Feed it once a day, get a catflap.


Yes I've thought of getting a cat but there's still the problem of what to do when I go away. I know you can get pet-sitters who will come in & feed your cat but they're quite expensive.

I could leave a goldfish with my neighbour.


----------



## Meaghan

We get free pet-sitters by pet-sitting. We feed our neighbors' cat when they are away, and they feed my bearded dragon when my family is away. It's a very nice arrangement and nobody has to pay anybody.  If you have neighbors with pets, you could try that.


----------



## emiellucifuge

You dont have any acquaintances living nearby willing to do it?


----------



## gurthbruins

For cat lovers, there are several photo blogs of our Egyptian House Goddess (Jessie) at 
http://www.growsonyou.com/gurthbruins/blog
and several videos of Jessie at http://www.youtube.com/user/gurthbruins
(25 videos at YouTube: the majority are of our cat Jessie, about half a dozen are of chameleons, a few are my musical compositions, and some are of the sea)


----------



## sospiro

emiellucifuge said:


> You dont have any acquaintances living nearby willing to do it?


Not really. The neighbours who could help are out all day themselves & often go away like me.


----------



## gurthbruins

*Jessie at 9 weeks*


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Cats- one at a time*

(Sorry- no pictures yet.)

We have two cats- and the most recent feline addition to our home was a 2-year old adopted from a County shelter about 20 miles away. He had the unpromising name of "Thorn," and was surrendered by a previous owner who said that he was menaced by their family dog. [So why did you hang onto the _dog_, I thought.] Well anyway, he's a reasonably muscular Pewter-Tabby mix, who's a little aloof for the most part, but has a cute playful streak that comes out sometimes. He also shows his friendly side to me and my wife, but that's more uncommon, still.

We have nicknames for our cats. This one was nicknamed "Imp." Still, we couldn't bring ourselves to retain the 'official' name of "Thorn." After some brainstorming, we eventually hit upon the name of "Percy."


----------



## prettyhippo

I have a bird. But he's kind of mean. I was going through a John Wayne phase at the time, so that's what I named him, but we really just call him "Bird". 

But, I do have three dogs who I happen to adore. Two were my sisters' but she was in an accident and could no longer take care of them, so I've kind of taken them over. There's Peyton and she's a black lab/ rottweiler. Then there's Banyon, he's a chocolate lab and I have to mention that he's not too bright. And then there's my puppy, Ignatius Scrapula Bauer and he's a very hyper black lab/ german shepard.


----------



## Jacck

how to make a cat love you. You need to narrow your eyes
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-73426-0


----------



## Bulldog

sospiro said:


> Not really. The neighbours who could help are out all day themselves & often go away like me.


Sounds like a neighborhood of folks who don't want to spend much time in the neighborhood.


----------



## Flamme

Only plants...


----------



## Ingélou

We just moved to our house in Yorkshire last year, but because it's on a corner site, it hasn't got a fenced garden. It's got a hedge instead. So it wouldn't be secure for dogs until we get a bit divided off, which is why we put off getting one as we'd planned. 

But now - with lockdown - the price of our preferred breed is in the thousands, plus there are all these dog thefts around. I'm starting to think we'll never get another pet. 

Cats are also lovely, but we have a lot of bird life in our garden & I think I'll prioritise them.


----------



## vincula

gurthbruins said:


>


Looks almost identical to mine! Here he lies right now, a bit happier just before a took the picture :lol:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## NoCoPilot

My wife & I bonded over dogs. She liked me because her dog liked me. Our relationship was tentative until our dogs met each other. Once it was established that they got along -- in fact became best friends -- our relationship had the green light.

We've had 15 dogs now, as many as 3 at a time, as few as one. We can't go very long without a dog because they complete our lives. We had one dog dig out under a gate and get run over while we were at work, one dog fell off a deck and broke her spine (she was severely nearsighted). One dog had some kind of seizure or brain tumor. All the other ones lived long happy lives and died of natural causes at advanced ages.

The two we have now were both rescue mutts. We had the first one about a year, the companion we got for him turned out to be the seizure dog. So we let him pick out the next one, and he chose a totally goofy spaniel mix from a rescue. The two have been inseparable from the first day. They sleep butt-to-butt every night.

We've had some purebreds before, cockers and shelties, but honestly mutts are the healthiest. We won't use breeders because there are way too many great dogs already alive in shelters looking for good homes. 

I'm a sucker for a TV show called "Pitbulls and Parolees" about a rescue in New Orleans. They take in some of the sorriest abused dogs you've ever seen and turn them around, finding them good loving home and happy endings. The staff at the rescue is mostly ex-cons who are intent on turning their lives around as well. They can't save every dog, and they can't save every parolee, but the show focuses on the good outcomes and results have me crying every episode.

Tonight I just finished watching a new show on Netflix, a 6-episode series called "Canine Intervention." This guy takes problems dogs, aggressive dogs, unmanageable dog and trains them to be reliable obedient pets. Mostly it's just about establishing pack leadership, providing the dog some guidance and self-control. Dogs prefer to be part of your pack, if they trust & respect you. "Canine Intervention" is like Cesar Milan's "The Dog Whisperer" on steroids. More stories of redemption and amazing transformations.

Our cat (my icon) outlived nine dogs, and was best friends with all of them. In nineteen years she never caused me any grief, until 24 hours before she died of an aggressive tumor. It was quick and painless (for her).


----------

